# My rat just started freaking out for no reason and I'm really worried.



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

So it's almost 3am here in England and about 20 minutes ago I was woken up to the sound of frantic screeching from the rat cage. Like nothing I've ever hears before . It was as if he was being murdered. I rushed to the cage, which is in my room, to find Kreacher frantically panic hopping about the bottom of the cage, acting completely freaked, completely out of the blue. He wasn't fighting with a dobby as dobby was up on the top level asleep. He just freaked and I don't know why. He then stopped and just sat frozen standing up at the bars, paws held on clinging and mouth resting on a bar. He didn't move when I petted him and he let me pick him up but wherever I put him in the cage, he'd go back to the same position. He then climbed the cage cars to get to the top level and say huddled while Dobby groomed him. He still isn't acting right and is doing his head sway thing way more than normal as he has red eyes but has never done it this much before. I'm so concerned. Nothing obvious could have sparked it. It's night and nothing was happening. Last I checked he was asleep on top of his fabric cube. Now this. Any thoughts on what could be wrong? I'm scared to go back to sleep but I have to get up at 7am for class.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you have other pets? Such as cat/dog? He could have gotten a foot caught on a bar or maybe his tail while climbing.


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

Maybe he had a seizure?
I would take him to the vet whenever they open to get him checked out.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

I have cats but my door was shut so none could freak him out. I don't think it could be the bars because they're well spaced. He's been huddled in the corner all night and is still there now, hours later. I don't drive so taking him to a specialised vet is difficult. He is also only 5-6 months old so would he really have a seizure at this age?


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Another member posted about their rat having a seizure, and I believe it was under two months old. I know my dog started having seizures when he was a year old and was put on medication for it when he turned two. Seizures can happen for a number of reason that aren't related to age. I know I was told people and animals could have them simply from a very high fever. I've never experienced a rat seizure though. With my dog when he was younger he would panic and try to move but not having control of his limbs obviously would slam into things. He's always been ven when a puppy very tired afterwards and kinda lays about since he's sore. I would take him if you can manage to get a ride just to make sure. I know with my dog they had to run tests and even then were unsure. He had several more seizures for months before they could finally put him on meds.I hope you're able to find out why the problem is.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

He was bit better before I left for class. He took a treat and looked a bit more active but still didn't come down from the top corner. I've text my dad asking if he could drive me to the vet tonight and if he says yes I'll be able to take him. I've only had them 4 weeks and neither of my first pair ever really got ill so I'm worried.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Could you possibly have biting insects in your room? I know its a weird idea and a long shot, but my friend just text me last week asking why her rat suddenly freaked out. Turns out she had fire ants in her apartment and they got one of her rats when it was eating. Maybe check for those or other bugs in your area? Other than what's been said I have no other ideas. It sounds similar to what she described so I thought I'd throw that out there. But I would say if it happens again, a vet should be called.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

It's possible because my window was open and the cage Is in front of it but we don't have a lot of biting insects in my area. Maybe the odd gnat but not much else. Do you think I should definitely take him to the vet tonight or see if he improves on his own first and give it a day or so?


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm no expert on such a thing but sounds like he just got spooked, bitten or caught on something. I'd give him a day or so of close watch.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

The freezing can be indicative of a seizure, they are also often exhausted and limp too. This time of the year biting insects is highly unlikley here in the uk (its too cold for them to be active) unless you have ants in your house, but i expect you would know about them by now if so. Do you or your neighbours have any ultrasonic pet scarers going, this can trigger audio generated epilepsy in rats (a friends rat was badly affected until her neighbour turned it off). Also what variety is he, Black eyed whites are prone to epilepsy and fitting, its why the NFRS here in the UK no longer allows them to be shown.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

He's an argente cream we think, with red eyes. No I'm pretty sure there's no ants about and yes I agree about the insects being unlikely. I'm keeping an eye on him for now and if there's any more signs of anything wrong I'm going to call my dad to take him straight to the vets. He's back in his normal sleeping spot cuddled up with dobby so I'm just going to keep checking on him today and see how he goes. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

But no I don't have an ultrasonic pet scarer or know of anyone with one. Thanks for all the suggestions. I hope it was just a one off thing and he goes back to normal soon.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The person whose young rats were seizing discovered he was over-fasting his rats, likely causing low-blood sugar and thus seizures.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

By over fasting do you mean not giving them enough food? Because my boys have their food bull always full. I fill it every other day or so, when it's all pretty much gone. My boys don't tend to eat much, just have little bits of food every now and then but it's always available for them whenever they want to eat.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> The person whose young rats were seizing discovered he was over-fasting his rats, likely causing low-blood sugar and thus seizures.


Good to know, so then in asking is it uncommon for young rats to seizure simply due to genetics or is it typically linked to something else like the low blood sugar?


----------

